# Ryobi Duet Power Paint System



## robk87 (Feb 5, 2016)

Has anybody used the Ryobi Duet Power Paint System? I'm selling a bunch for 25% off the homedepot.com price.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Duet-Power-Paint-Tool-System-FPR200/100661366


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

There's almost 50 one star review on HomeDepot.com
2 star overall. 
Not trying to be a jerk but I can almost guarantee no one on this forum is interested.

I can drink a coffee, pour paint in a tray, and finish a wall before two guys even begin painting with that system. It holds only one gallon? Can't imagine filling over and over again and cleaning it up. Plus the hoses which are in everyone's way. 

Why are some manufacturers trying to reinvent the roller? Some things are meant to be simple.

Good luck though


----------



## BJT (Sep 6, 2014)

*Ryobi=DIY*

'Kind of piggybacking (but not trying to "pile on" its meant to be helpful advice to move these) In my work which involves the entire scope of full home renovations and painting is the part I'm most likely to be hands with, but for large jobs I'll farm the painting out to one of three great paint crews I'e found over the years since on a home like I'm working on right now, 4000 sq feet plus huge garage, I'd be painting for the next 6 months, but I've never seen any full time paint pro using any power roller type product and honest to God, I've never seen ANY pro tradesperson using any Ryobi gear, other than one guy who was a carpenter/all around type guy who had a couple of Ryobi palm sanders that he got some deal of the century on!

Plus, it kind of solves a problem that doesn't exist, having to deal with roller cage breakdowns! Try over on the DIY side though, you may have takers there!


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

Bjt, I've used Graco power rollers, so I guess that makes me a hack.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That thing is a turd. I got one for free and tried it, hated it threw it in the trash. I prefer the Titan power roller attachment.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Bunch of amateurs!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Professional painters use Paint zoom.


----------

